# سوال : الي المسحيين



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

*اذا كان المسيح هو الرب اذا لماذ لم مات وصلب ......ولم ينقذ نفسه من الهلاك ؟؟؟؟*


*رغم اني كمسلم اعرف انه قد رفعه الله اليه ولكن المسيح مجرد نبي من انبياء الله وقد جاء في قران دليل ع ان عيسي (عليه السلام ) ليس الاه انما بشر مرسل من الله *


*قال الله تعالى:-*

*# .................................... #*

*ممنوع وضع نصوص غير مسيحية ... حسب قوانين القسم *

*المشرف *

*انتظر جوابكم*


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

الجواب سهل و متواجد لكن بدك تطول بالك علي شوي عشان تعرف السبب و هدا السبب هو محور ايماننا بالكامل

من صفات ربنا انه رحيم و ماحدا بيخالف هذا الرأي و طبعا الله عادل و هدا اشي اكيد برضو

رحمة ربنا بتحكي انه ربنا المفروض يرحمنا لكن عدل ربنا بيحكي انه لازم يعاقبنا !!!!! في تعارض واضح بين الصفتين
طيب شو الحل ............ الحل ببساطة كان ان الله يفدي شعبة بنفسه حتى ما يعارض اي صفة من صفاته لانه هدا اشي مستحيل

يعني بشكل أبسط لانه ربنا بيقدر على كل اشي ما كان مستحيل عليه يتجسد بجسد بشري حتى يجي و ينصلب على الأرض من أجلي و من أجلك و من أجل الجميع

لانه مستحيل الله يكون عادل و ظالم بنفس الوقت و كمان مستحيل يكون رحيم و مش رحيم بنفس الوقت


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

نسيت اعلق على نقطة و هي ليش ما ينقذ نفسه من الصلب السبب واضح لانه أصلا اتى حتى ينصلب هدا هدفه الأصلي
فبصلبه و موته و قيامته في اليوم الثالث صار الفداء لكل البشر و لكن بشرط ان يؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب و موته و قيامته


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2010)

حضرة قبطان

قرآنك لك وليس لنا وانت حر فيما تتبع.

أما نحن فكتابنا المقدس هو دليلنا.

لقد علمنا ونبهنا السيد المسيح أنه سيأتي من بعده أنبياء كذبة ليكي يضلوا الناس. ومن يريد ان يضل الناس سوى ابليس عدو الخير وضد خلاص البشرية.

قرآنك جاء بعد السيد المسيح بستة قرون وكذب جميع النبؤات التي جاءت على لسان *انبياء *_(انتبه ليس نبي واحد) _الله الحقيقين والتي كُتِبت على توالي الوف السنين - اي ليس في زمن واحد - وكلها كانت تشير الى مجئ المخلص الذي سيخلص حنس اللبشز

وقد تحققت كلها، بالتفاصيل، في ميلاد المسيح وفي صلبه وموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وصعوده الى السماء امام اعين رسله وتلاميده. 

لو حبيت أن تتعرف على حقيقة من هو المسيح عليك أن تقرأ الإنجيل.
أعطي لنفسك الفرصة لتعرف بنفسك. الست كفؤا للحكم بنفسك؟ 
حكمك على الامور بنفسك فيه تقرير لمصيرك الأبدي.


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

المفروض الرحمه تكون بمعاقبة المعتدين وهذا رحمه لناس بس ان يترك اتباع الضلاله يصلبوه فهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه لانه مفروض يظهر قدراته الربانية بعدم قدرت المجرمين علي قتلوه بس الحقيقه انه المسيح بشر عااادي طبق عليه قوانين الله مثلما تطبق علي كل الناس



....ثانيا الادارة حذفت الاية التي  احتج بها وهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> المفروض الرحمه تكون بمعاقبة المعتدين وهذا رحمه لناس بس ان يترك اتباع الضلاله يصلبوه فهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه لانه مفروض يظهر قدراته الربانية بعدم قدرت المجرمين علي قتلوه بس الحقيقه انه المسيح بشر عااادي طبق عليه قوانين الله مثلما تطبق علي كل الناس
> 
> 
> 
> ....ثانيا الادارة حذفت الاية التي احتج بها وهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه


 

سؤال انتا لو غلطت بحق صديقك شو رح يكون عقابك ؟؟ ممكن يقطع علاقته معك او تنحل ببساطه
لكن اذا غلطت بحق وزير رح يكون عقابك أقوى تخيل لو انك غلطت بحق الملك و لا الرئيس شو رح يكون عقابك ؟؟؟؟

طب لما ادم و حواء غلطوا بحق الله بعصيانهم أمره شو لازم يكون يعمل ؟؟؟

لان الله عادل يجب ان يعاقبهم لكن رحمة الله و محبته لهم لم تجعله يفعل هذا الأمر فدبر الله من ذلك الزمان ان ينزل بنفسه في الوقت و المكان المناسب بين البشر ليفديهم من العقاب

هذه هي كل القصة بكل بساطة

اما قصة ان الله يعاقب المعتدين لانه عادل فهذا مفهوم خاطئ لان الله ليس هدفه العقاب بل المصالحة و رد العقاب .... نعم الله يكره الشر و لكن لا يكره الشرير بل الشر الذي فيه

فهو يمهل و لا يهمل الشرير لعله يتوب و يرجع عن طقه الردية

اما بالنسبة لحذف الاية اللي وضعتها فهذا بسبب انها تعارض قوانين هذا القسم ... اذا الله نفسه عادل فنحنا بنتعلم منه العدل برضو لازم يكون في قوانين نمشي عليها

اتمنى اني وصلتلك الموضوع بشكل واضح و سلس

و تذكر قولي لأنهالله هو الله فهو قادر ان يفعل هذا الأمر ( التجسد و الصلب و الموت و القيامة )


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

اما عن مجي المسيح (ع)مرة اخري فهذه حقيقة وفي الدين الاسلامي يؤمن المسلمين بمجئ المسيح (ع) مره اخري ومحاربه بجنب المسلمين في اخر الزمان وكسر الصليب وقد بشر الرسول (ص) بذلك كبشاره وتكريما للمسلمين وتمسكهم براية التوحيد

الادلة الاخري: من كتاب المسلمين
 
*# .............................. #*

*ممنوع إستخدام نصوص غير مسيحية *

*المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> المفروض الرحمه تكون بمعاقبة المعتدين وهذا رحمه لناس بس ان يترك اتباع الضلاله يصلبوه فهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه لانه مفروض يظهر قدراته الربانية بعدم قدرت المجرمين علي قتلوه بس الحقيقه انه المسيح بشر عااادي طبق عليه قوانين الله مثلما تطبق علي كل الناس
> ....ثانيا الادارة حذفت *الاية* التي احتج بها وهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه


 

*في القسم المسيحي نَّوثِق الكلام بآيات الكتاب المقدس*

*في القسم الإسلامي نوثق الكلام بنصوص قرآنية *

*هذا نظام ... والمنتدى له قوانينه *

*ولابد من إتباع النظام *

*وإحترام القوانين*


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

لا اناقش من يقص و يلصق استخدم عقلك ... لا اقول ان لا تنقل بل انقل ما تريده و صيغه بكلماتك حتى تحسسني اني عم بحكي مع انسان واعي و ليس مع آله فقط تقص و تلصق


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2010)

أخي انت جئت هنا لتتكلم فقط ولا تريد ان تسمع.

حتى انك لم تأخذ العناء لتقرأ قوانين قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية لتعرف أنه ممنوع التطرق الى الإسلاميات في هذا القسم. 

وتأتي بعد ذلك لتقول: "الادارة حذفت الاية التي احتج بها وهذا مش عداله ولا رحمه " 

وما دخل العدالة والرحمة في حذف شيء لم يوضع في مكانه.

لو انت أوقفت سيارتك في مكان يقول: ممنوع وقوف السيارات وجاءت إدارة السير وحذفتها - يعني من مكانها هل كنت تسأل نفس السؤال؟

يبدو أن معنى العددالة والرحمة اصبح مشوشا ايضا لديك.


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

كل الانبياء كذبوا وحرف كلامهم بعد ان وضحوا للناس بان الرسالة الالهية جات لتخرج الناس من عبادة العباد الي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له الا الرسالة المحمدية هي الرسالة التي بقية كما انزلها الله 


*ممنوع إستخدام اللون الأحمر *

*لكتابة مشاركة كاملة *

*يُمكن إظهار بعض الكلمات فقط *

*المشرف *


----------



## faris sd4l (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> كل الانبياء كذبوا وحرف كلامهم بعد ان وضحوا للناس بان الرسالة الالهية جات لتخرج الناس من عبادة العباد الي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له الا الرسالة المحمدية هي الرسالة التي بقية كما انزلها الله


 
اذا بتثبتلي من أي مصدر تارخي او ديني أو حتى اساطير ولا قصص ما قبل النوم حتى اتت قبل الاسلام لاحظ قبل الاسلام على تحريف الانجيل فأنا مستعد أن أؤمن بمحمد كنبي من عند الله

تحريف الانجيل مستحيل بظل الظروف التي عاشت بها جميع الشعوب قبل الاسلام .. فمن عنده القدرة على جمع الاف النسخ و تحريفها و من كل مكان قد انتشرت فيها هذه النسخ

و لماذا التحريف ؟؟؟ و هل يسمح الله بذلك و بسهولة ؟؟ و من الذي حرفه ؟؟ و متى حرف ؟؟


بعدين بترجاك بمحبة ما تتحدث بموضوع ما بتعرف فيه ما بدي احكي اشي بالاسلاميات لانه هذا قانون هنا في هذا القسم لكن مين حكالك ان كلام القران بقي على حاله ؟؟ 
ابحث في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي و ستجد العكس بترجاك بمحبة اطلع و ابحث عن الحقيقة و لا تنطق بكلمات كالببغاء


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> كل الانبياء كذبوا وحرف كلامهم بعد ان وضحوا للناس بان الرسالة الالهية جات لتخرج الناس من عبادة العباد الي عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له الا الرسالة المحمدية هي الرسالة التي بقية كما انزلها الله


 

اقدر واثني حماسك لما تعتقد انه صح. ولكن كنت اتمنى لو كان عن معرفة وليس عن جهل.


----------



## fredyyy (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> ....... ان الرسالة الالهية ......


 

*الرسالة السماوية هي أن المسيح مات ليحيا بموته العالم *

*إن كنت لا تؤمن بموت المسيح ..... فلا تأكل بعد اليوم !!*


----------



## fredyyy (11 فبراير 2010)

*في كل يوم تذكر وأنت تأكل *

*المسيح مات لأجلك .... وستبقى هذة الكلمات ترن في ُأذنك *

*في كل مرة تأكل فيها .... فأنت تعيش حياتك المحدودة بالتغذي على موت (النبات والحيوان) المحدود *

*لكي تحيا حياتك المحدودة ... إذًا كان لابد للمسيح أن يموت لنحيا حياة أبدية *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> اما عن مجي المسيح (ع)مرة اخري فهذه حقيقة وفي الدين الاسلامي يؤمن المسلمين بمجئ المسيح (ع) مره اخري ومحاربه بجنب المسلمين في اخر الزمان وكسر الصليب وقد بشر الرسول (ص) بذلك كبشاره وتكريما للمسلمين وتمسكهم براية التوحيد
> 
> الادلة الاخري: من كتاب المسلمين
> 
> ...



الا تفهم قوانين القسم

كفايه خرافات وهزليات

احتفظ بمعلوماتك لنفسك او اجعلها احسن للرد علي اسئله الاخوه في القسم الاسلامي

المسلم مضحوك عليه 

نقول ان السيد المسيح  مات من اجل البشر وقام في اليوم ثالث وصعد وجلس علي يمين العظمه
دمه الغالي الثمين من اجل خطاينا من اجل الغفران لنا من اجل حب الله للعالم

والاسلام يرفض الفداء المسيح يكسر الصليب وهذا حاشا المسيح يقتل الخنازير  والخالق لا يعرف ان يمحوها دون تتدخل بشري مثل(الديناصورت)  

نقول احب العالم  مات من اجل جميع البشر وهم يقولون لقتل الخنازير و كسر الصليب ودفع الجزيه

هل هذا هو الدور الجليل الذي رفعه الله من اجله

يا امه ضحك علي جهلها امم

اجعل افكارك لنفسك فقط او للرد في القسم الاسلامي

هنا انتا لتفهم ونحن نجاوب عليك بكل حق وصدق

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

طيب هذي من كتبكم المسيحية

عن النبي محمد المبشر به عندكم:

جاء في سفر أشعيا :" إني جعلت اسمك محمداً ، يا محمد يا قدوس الرب ، اسمك موجود من الأبد "
وجاء في سفر أشعيا أيضاً :" سمعنا من أطراف الأرض صوت محمد "(15)
• وجاء في سفر حبقوق :" إن الله جاء من التيمان ، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده "
وجاء في سفر أشعيا أيضاً : "وما أعطيه لا أعطيه لغيره ، أحمد يحمد الله حمداً حديثاً ، يأتي من أفضل الأرض ، فتفرح به البَرّية وسكانها ، ويوحدون الله على كل شرف ، ويعظمونه على كل رابية"(17)
ويقول مطران الموصل السابق الذي هداه الله للإسلام ، وهو البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود الآشوري في كتابه : محمد في الكتاب المقدس(19) : إن العبارة الشائعة عند النصارى : " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض السلام ، وبالناس المسرة " لم تكن هكذا ، بل كانت: " المجد لله في الأعالي ، وعلى الأرض إسلام ، وللناس أحمد "


----------



## apostle.paul (11 فبراير 2010)

*دا ايات من الكتاب المقدس ولا ايات من كتاب القراءة للصف الاول الابتدائى اقتبسلنا كدا يا ابنى الايات بالنص*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> طيب  هذي من كتبكم المسيحية
> 
> عن النبي محمد المبشر به عندكم:
> 
> ...



يا حبيبي عيب التدليس متخليش حد يضحك علي جهلك ولا تعرض نفسك للفصل من المنتدي

تعلم شئ يمكن يكون نافع ليك مش الكذب والخداع 

هل تعتقد ان كل الموجودين جهلاء ولا يعلمون شئ

ام تنتظر بعد كتب تتدليسك ان يكبر كل الموجودين ونشهر اسلامنا 

سوف اضع نفسك امام الله وضميرك هل فتحت مره واحده في حياتك الكتاب المقدس وقرأته علي سبيل المعرفه وهذا امام نفسك والله شاهد عليك

ولا هذا كلام من خارج عقلك

لم اضع الايات التي تظهر كذبك وغشك واجعلك امام نفسك لتتطرح سؤال

هل الذي وضعته هو الحق

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

لا هذي من كتبكم ولا كذب ولا تدليس ........وليست من صنع خيالي اقروا كتبكم


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 فبراير 2010)

تطلع من السماوات و انظر من مسكن قدسك و مجدك أين غيرتك و جبروتك زفير أحشائك و
مراحمك نحوي امتنعت. فانك أنت أبونا و إن لم يعرفنا إبراهيم و إن لم يدرنا إسرائيل أنت يا رب أبونا ولينا منذ
الأبد اسمك. لماذا أضللتنا يا رب عن طرقك قسيت قلوبنا عن مخافتك ارجع من اجل عبيدك أسباط ميراثك. إلى
قليل امتلك شعب قدسك مضايقونا داسوا مقدسك.قد كنا منذ زمان كالذين لم تحكم عليهم و لم يدعى عليهم باسمك  ايات(15_19)

آية ( ١٦ ) من أطراف الأرض سمعنا ترنيمة مجدا للبار فقلت يا تلفي يا تلفي ويل لي الناهبون نهبوا الناهبون نهبوا نهبا.

هل هذا يكفي لفضحك امام الجميع ام تريد المزيد واعتقد ان حتي الاعمي يمكن ان يميز

ربنا معاك

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 فبراير 2010)

*الله قوي وحفظ كلامه لنا اجميعن ان كنت تعتقد تحريف كلامه حشــاه*
*أثبت ذلك لنفسك اولا والا حرام اتهام الخالق بتحريف كلامه !!*
*اترضى ان يأتي بهائي ويقول ان القرأن محرف ؟؟*
*هل ستضحك عليه ؟*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> لا هذي من كتبكم ولا كذب ولا تدليس ........وليست من صنع خيالي اقروا كتبكم



*أثبت ذلك !!!*
*الكتاب المقدس موجود على الانترت كامل وعلى اكثر من موقع*
*ان كان كلامك صحيحا اثبته والتدليس حرااااااااام *


----------



## fredyyy (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> *• وجاء في سفر حبقوق :" إن الله جاء من التيمان ، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد أضاءت السماء من بهاء محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده "*


 

*إليك نص الآية *

حبقوق الأصحاح 3 
3 اَللَّهُ جَاءَ مِنْ تِيمَانَ وَالْقُدُّوسُ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ. سِلاَهْ. جَلاَلُهُ غَطَّى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضُ *امْتَلأتْ مِنْ تَسْبِيحِهِ*. 
4 وَكَانَ لَمَعَانٌ كَالنُّورِ. لَهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ شُعَاعٌ وَهُنَاكَ اسْتِتَارُ قُدْرَتِهِ.
5 قُدَّامَهُ ذَهَبَ الْوَبَأُ وَعِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ خَرَجَتِ الْحُمَّى. 


*لك أن تبحث بنفسك عن النص لكي لا تكتب كذبًا*

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%C7%E1%DE%CF%E6%D3+%E3%E4&section=all&tr=svd
​


----------



## قبطان (11 فبراير 2010)

الكتاب المقدس يوجد منه مئات النسخ وربما اكثر   ليس كتابا واحد كما هو عند المسلمين ...............فهل كتابنا واحد


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> الكتاب المقدس يوجد منه مئات النسخ وربما اكثر   ليس كتابا واحد كما هو عند المسلمين ...............فهل كتابنا واحد



من قال لك هذا الكلام الخرافي ايضا

الكتاب المقدس واحد واحد في العالم كله

لا تساوي كتابك واخطاء كتابك بالكتاب المقدس

هناك فرق في كل شئ كل حرف

رابط للكتاب المقدس:http://www.enjeel.com/


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> الكتاب المقدس يوجد منه مئات النسخ وربما اكثر ليس كتابا واحد كما هو عند المسلمين ...............فهل كتابنا واحد


 
*الكتاب المقدس واحد فقط في العالم كله والترجمة هي التي تختلف او التفاسير وكذلك حال القرأن ...*
*الكتاب المقدس يتكون من :*
*العهد القديم : كتب الأنبياء قبل السيد المسيح *
*العهد الجديد : الأناجيل الاربعة (اربعة شهود) وكتب الرسل بعد المسيح .*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 فبراير 2010)

*متاكد ان دى ايات من الكتاب المقدس؟*
*راجع بنفسك كدا*


----------



## fredyyy (11 فبراير 2010)

قبطان قال:


> .....
> • وجاء في سفر حبقوق :" إن الله جاء من التيمان ، والقدوس من جبل فاران ، لقد *أضاءت السماء من بهاء* محمد ، وامتلأت الأرض من حمده "


 


*أفهم من كده إن السما كانت قبله ( مُظلمة )*

*فكر في الكلمات قبل أن ُتزور *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 فبراير 2010)

اولا داوود عبد الاحد لا اسلم ولا حاجه ولا حتي كان مطران

عندي مقال بترجمه هوا مش مقال هوا في حجم كتاب الصراحه انه لا اسلم ولا حاجه

و بعدين هوا كان بيترجم المخطوطات علي كيفه

انتظر فرقعه الكذبه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## قبطان (12 فبراير 2010)

*# ................. #*

دعما لاسرائيل 

*# ................. #*

*ممنوع الكلام في السياسة *

*المشرف *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (12 فبراير 2010)

*أستغفر الله العظيم لا تتهم كلام الله بالتحريف دون دليل *
*أين دليلك ؟!*
*انت تدلس وسمحنا لك بهذا ولكن الكلام بدون دليل وعلى كلام الله حرام !*


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 
يُغلق بسبب تكرار السؤال و بسبب مماطلة المسلم بالرغم من تقديم الإجابة الكاملة


----------

